

Bountii Opens Up Its Price Engine With Release Of API - jpuskarich
http://www.bountii.com/apidocs.php

======
mattmaroon
You guys rock. How did the holidays treat you?

------
tocomment
I wish I could search by UPC.

------
pius
Atta boy Johnny. ;)

------
dskhatri
Nice move, bountii!

